# A wee pic of the Kitten with my new camera



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Got a new canon EOS 30D yesterday for my Birthday and one of the Kittens managed to stay at peace long enough to shoot this.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Could do with being a little brighter, but hell you've only had the camera a day!

The 30D is a cracking camera, just FFS do it justice and learn how to use it and don't leave it on auto or program all the time!

Have fun.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

TG, I was sure it was going to be a Reliant


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

LOLCats!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Could do with being a little brighter, but hell you've only had the camera a day!
> 
> The 30D is a cracking camera, just FFS do it justice and learn how to use it and don't leave it on auto or program all the time!
> 
> Have fun.


Yes all of the above. At least it appears to be in focus!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, very crisp shot, Ye maybe needs a bit more light on the case but you could give it a quick Shadows/highlights in photoshop to sort that about 30% would see it right.


----------



## Black_Pearl (Sep 30, 2007)

Cloud also open it up in DPP and correct the exposure there. Assuming he's set his camera to output RAW files and not just JPEG.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Black_Pearl said:


> Cloud also open it up in DPP and correct the exposure there. Assuming he's set his camera to output RAW files and not just JPEG.


RAW come on one day of ownership, its still JPEG for now.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

FFS billy.... Nice camera...i really fancy one of those... need to arrange to see it mate! Cracking.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> FFS billy.... Nice camera...i really fancy one of those... need to arrange to see it mate! Cracking.


Cheers mate, its not every day that you are 40, and have a generous wife.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

40!!...

s h i t you look 50 lmao


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> 40!!...
> 
> s h i t you look 50 lmao


Very good. Dont let the lack of hair, false teeth, bad breath, athletes foot squint and the beer belly fool you underneath there is a finely tuned 40yo.


----------

